# Hornet's Indoor Weekly Sitdown



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I know it's early for most of you to really start thinking about indoors. :embara:

BUTTT not for everyone.  So when do you all want to start the weekly sitdowns....:noidea:

I am thinking that for a while we will do the 5 spot face since that's what a lot of people have and we will give people a chance to get some Vegas faces....me included  But before X Mas we will SWITCH :wink: LAS and Vegas is first up for most of us :wink:

We will use the old format that we used when OBT ran the distance shoots....for those that didn't shoot it....each end will be scored in the 6-5-4-3 etc format....with the X being the 6. You will send your scores to me in a PM by the cut off day each each week in this format: 

35 - 35 - 34 - 34 - 35 - 33 etc for the 10 ends.

# of people going out each round will depend on the # of shooters......


so what date do you want to start? :noidea:


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm in but I just set my indoor bow up. I would like to have a week or so to " get in the groove".
Not sure I understand your scoring format though. I get that the X is 6 but how do you score 35? Also, why not 12 ends?


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm willing to be "in". (Heck, *somebody *has to drop out after the first end:embara

Won't be back in town 'til 10/22, though so I'll be joining in after that.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TN ARCHER said:


> Not sure I understand your scoring format though. I get that the X is 6 but how do you score 35? Also, why not 12 ends?


I meant 25 :chortle: X Hunter and I were talking about Vegas faces when I was typing that :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TN ARCHER said:


> I'm in but I just set my indoor bow up. I would like to have a week or so to " get in the groove".





rudeman said:


> I'm willing to be "in". (Heck, *somebody *has to drop out after the first end:embara
> 
> Won't be back in town 'til 10/22, though so I'll be joining in after that.



I am kind of just putting it out there.....we aren't starting this week or anything. 

I am working on the indoor bow now also.....just started today.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

How about starting at the end of October. That gives everyone plenty of notice....and I need to build some indoor arrows and get them dialed in :embara:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> I meant 25 :chortle: X Hunter and I were talking about Vegas faces when I was typing that :doh:


I wanna shoot with you at LAS and Vegas. With scores like that..35, 35, 34, etc...We'll win for sure....LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Somebody let me know when we start. Already shooting some half rounds for some local warm up. I did shoot a 300 45x tonight after I fixed some tuning problems on my bow. I don't think its too bad since I just switched to a release at the middle of August.

Let me know when to start sending in the scores.

TAZ


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm in, but not until the time changes...Shooting outside till then. Here I was going to try and ressurect that this year...you beat me to the punch...thanks saves me a bunch of work...


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

I'll play

End of Oct. works for me.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm in. I'll have to figure out when I'm gonna shoot a 5-spot. We shoot the Vegas face pretty much exclusively. We start our first League next week. 

Come on LAS, I need those points soon!!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

So just a little clarification after reading what I said last night on scoring....

The X will be a 6 the rest of the white is a 5 still.....so if you shoot a 25 and 4Xs your score for that end will be a 29....24 and 3Xs would be a 27 :thumb:

So are you guys saying that you want to start the last week of Oct or the first week of Nov? 

Scores will be due on Tues by midnight each week....with the shoot being held Wed evening...any changes I will let you guys know...but as for right now plan on that schedule...if I change it I will just move it to Wed and Thurs 

No calling arrows in that aren't in either....your only hurting yourself :wink:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> So just a little clarification after reading what I said last night on scoring....
> 
> The X will be a 6 the rest of the white is a 5 still.....so if you shoot a 25 and 4Xs your score for that end will be a 29....24 and 3Xs would be a 27 :thumb:
> 
> ...


Gonna be picking up my Indoor Equipment soon.. :wink:

So.... hopefully... me too.... :becky: Ya gonna spot me any points Hornet??


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spot you points....hmmmm. Let's see.... How many points should I spot you? :noidea:

I know...how about NONE....

This isn't field it doesn't work like that....at least one person is going out every end....it's like a shoot off...total score doesn't really matter....well it will if you shoot a 280 with 20Xs...

But I don't spot points outside usually so I am sure not spotting indoors....I would have to give you like 50 points anyway :doh:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

i'm in ! still trying to get the OLY set up with proper arrow ... got a sweeeeet-_premiere_ package coming from LAS tomorrow....:zip:
end of OCT begin NOV sounds good to me.. i need more time...(being less than a joe and such...:secret


one style( all inclusive)-one class-shoot what you bring.. !!....:wink:


:shade:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> i'm in ! still trying to get the OLY set up with proper arrow ... got a sweeeeet-_premiere_ package coming from LAS tomorrow....:zip:
> end of OCT begin NOV sounds good to me.. i need more time...(being less than a joe and such...:secret
> 
> 
> ...


I look forward to putting you on the pine OLY style...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> I look forward to putting you on the pine OLY style...


Just remember that depending on how many shooters there are you both might get there at the same time!!!

:zip:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

psargeant said:


> I look forward to putting you on the pine OLY style...




```

```
..... pack some 60 grit in your quiver.... your going to be there quite awhile... may as well be comfy...:smile:



Spoon13 said:


> Just remember that depending on how many shooters there are you both might get there at the same time!!!
> 
> :zip:




```

```
i'm good for at least first 5 ends... no worries here... :embara:.... maybe..should be...errr-ahhhh....if i can keep the voices out of my head... !!!....:lol::chortle:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> ..... pack some 60 grit in your quiver.... your going to be there quite awhile... may as well be comfy...:smile:
> ...


Just remember, "Blue is Bad, White is Right!!"


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

I"m in and any time sounds good. I've got some X-Killers fletched up and them logs should get me out of the first round........or it was money not well spent.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> Just remember, "Blue is Bad, White is Right!!"




```

```
coooll... 

i never noticed there is blue on the target.... but if you say there is.; i'll take your word for it.....heheheeeeee....

:bump2:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> coooll...
> ...


 Now that right there is funny....I've seen you shoot...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Sarge....SP must be shooting some of those 5 spot Vegas faces if he isn't putting them in the blue :chortle:

Last time I checked if your shooting 298s and 299s that means your shooting some in the blueberry bushes :doh:


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

I am in! Shot a crappy 299/46x last night without my B-Stingers....

How do people get eliminated?

SB


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Spot you points....hmmmm. Let's see.... How many points should I spot you? :noidea:
> 
> I know...how about NONE....
> 
> ...


Ah Man! Hey... I can try... :wink:

So... I'll get to be a cheerleader from the sidelines soon enough.... Gotta git my Indoor Chaps on... :wink::chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Scott.Barrett said:


> I am in! Shot a crappy 299/46x last night without my B-Stingers....
> 
> How do people get eliminated?
> 
> SB


By being one of the low men on the totum pole for that end....

If there are 24 of us....the two low scores each end is going to the pine to watch the rest of the match 

A 46 will keep you in for a few minutes....


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

jcmorgan31 said:


> I"m in and any time sounds good. I've got some X-Killers fletched up and them logs should get me out of the first round........or it was money not well spent.



Come on Justin, we've played this game before, you do know the arrows still go where the shooter points em no matter how fat the shafts.:embara:

ok, we'll give you to the 2nd round, not so much after that.:darkbeer:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

GATOR-EYE said:


> Come on Justin, we've played this game before, you do know the arrows still go where the shooter points em no matter how fat the shafts.:embara:
> 
> ok, we'll give you to the 2nd round, not so much after that.:darkbeer:




Yeah, but a 105mm howitzer does more damage than a hand grenade when they hit the same spot.....:darkbeer:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

I'll play if it starts at the end of October-1st on November


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

im in, switching the set up over today and tweekin the indoor set up

let me know when the start is? and what is the deal, 12 ends, x scores 6, maximum score or 72?


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Sarge....SP must be shooting some of those 5 spot Vegas faces if he isn't putting them in the blue :chortle:
> 
> Last time I checked if your shooting 298s and 299s that means your shooting some in the blueberry bushes :doh:




```

```
tomato... tomahhto....ukey:ukey:


Nana... just bring extra goodies.... Psarge gets cranky whilst sitting for so long on the board... !!!!!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

indoors ukey: 

Jen will be all for it, but for me the later you start the happier I will be. I try to not start shooting dots too early in the year because I get burned out way too fast inside.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

dutchy said:


> im in, switching the set up over today and tweekin the indoor set up
> 
> let me know when the start is? and what is the deal, 12 ends, x scores 6, maximum score or 72?


We won't start until at least the last week of Oct.....Not sure what you mean about the 72 :noidea: If we total each end the final max score would be a 360....300 + 60Xs = 360 



X Hunter said:


> I'll play if it starts at the end of October-1st on November


you can play whenever you want....just like it was back when we had to change your name TO X Hunter :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> tomato... tomahhto....ukey:ukey:
> ...


no...not tomato....tomahhto.....

it's ALL WHITE or it's not.....:eyebrows:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> indoors ukey:
> 
> Jen will be all for it, but for me the later you start the happier I will be. I try to not start shooting dots too early in the year because I get burned out way too fast inside.


I do too.....nobody is saying that you have to shoot 100 rounds a week.....you can shoot your hunting bow if you like.

You could use the work anyway.....maybe work on getting those feet apart and not facing the target at full draw


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

my bad, dont really know where i was going with that...... looking forward to it tho


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That's alright...kind of like my 35 max end :chortle:


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

So fill me in on this "dropping out" thing. Never played this way.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I do too.....nobody is saying that you have to shoot 100 rounds a week.....you can shoot your hunting bow if you like.
> 
> You could use the work anyway.....maybe work on getting those feet apart and not facing the target at full draw


But then I would have to lengthen my draw length. There is a reason I shoot the way I do. But I may make some changes this year. I am sick of falling in between spines. I can't go no shorter, and to go longer I will have to change my stance.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Im in How about a couple weeks of the new ASA indoor target?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

TN ARCHER said:


> So fill me in on this "dropping out" thing. Never played this way.


After each end the lowest shooter is "dropped" and sent to the pine...Its all after the fact, but it is fun to see how you stack up....

So if you had 12 shooters, the lowest shooter in the first end is sent to the pine which continues until there is only one shooter left who is then that week's champion...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> But then I would have to lengthen my draw length. There is a reason I shoot the way I do. But I may make some changes this year. I am sick of falling in between spines. I can't go no shorter, and to go longer I will have to change my stance.


Well if I shot that way I would make changes...:wink:

You'll be much steadier shooting with your hips and feet NOT facing the target...and your feet not crossed....I know your skinny and all....but your feet that close together isn't stable or a good platform to shoot from. 
If you fix your form issues a longer draw will be correct not an issue :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

treeman65 said:


> Im in How about a couple weeks of the new ASA indoor target?


Did you really just ask this? :doh:

How about....NO 

Maybe you can get the Chewies to shoot that round that are hanging out over in the Chewie Forum.... but....it won't be happening over here. :nono:
round....

We don't want to shoot at rubber animals....why would we want to shoot at the rings just because they are now on paper?


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Me and Ham R It are in starting the first week of Nov, How many ends?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Just got my stuff from LAS. Time to make some X killin arrows!!!!!!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> Just got my stuff from LAS. Time to make some X killin arrows!!!!!!




```

```
still waiting on mine... be here any minute...:BangHead:.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Yankee....just a normal 5 spot round for now. We will ease everyone into this year...and go to the $$ face in Dec 


As for packages....I got 2 today....one from B-Stinger....yeah more weights  and one from my little buddy Spectre  Secret Weapon in that box :zip:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yankee....just a normal 5 spot round for now. We will ease everyone into this year...and go to the $$ face in Dec
> 
> 
> As for packages....I got 2 today....one from B-Stinger....yeah more weights  and one from my little buddy Spectre  Secret Weapon in that box :zip:




What a step stool????


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yankee....just a normal 5 spot round for now. We will ease everyone into this year...and go to the $$ face in Dec
> 
> 
> As for packages....I got 2 today....one from B-Stinger....yeah more weights  and one from my little buddy Spectre  Secret Weapon in that box :zip:


You can't use broadheads!!:nono:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yankee....just a normal 5 spot round for now. We will ease everyone into this year...and go to the $$ face in Dec
> 
> 
> As for packages....I got 2 today....one from B-Stinger....yeah more weights  and one from my little buddy Spectre  Secret Weapon in that box :zip:




```

```
probably just a case of gingerale......


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spec only deals in Dew :wink:

But what the hell would I want to shoot Broadheads for....have you been hanging out with Bees? That is just a silly comment :doh:

and I am not Kent so I don't need a stool :wink:


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Count me in. Won't get my new Hoyt until at least Nov 1st 
I suppose I could fling a few with the AM 32. 'Course that is PRIME rut in this country. May miss the first week or two until Bullwinkle is on the ground


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

me and jay are in, first week in Nov is good,


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

sharkred7 said:


> Count me in. Won't get my new Hoyt until at least Nov 1st
> I suppose I could fling a few with the AM 32. 'Course that is PRIME rut in this country. May miss the first week or two until Bullwinkle is on the ground



Yep at least the first 3 weeks of November will be spent up a tree. Better off starting it the week after thanksgiving.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Did you really just ask this? :doh:
> 
> How about....NO
> 
> ...


Good to see that some things never change around here. :thumb: 

How about sending out a pm so some of us remember.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

tjandy said:


> Good to see that some things never change around here. :thumb:
> 
> How about sending out a pm so some of us remember.


Things may change some.....but not on my end :wink:

as for a "special PM".....that will cost ya


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Things may change some.....but not on my end :wink:
> 
> as for a "special PM".....that will cost ya


Sticky says you would need points to beat me.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

tjandy said:


> Sticky says you would need points to beat me.


There must be some toxic fumes floating through MD right now affecting his thoughts.....:zip:

Speaking of Sticky.....where the heck is he anyway? :noidea:


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

I'll Join in when I can, no place to shoot indoors around here, so have to shoot outdoors when the weather permits, unless of course I shoot a tournament the weekend before !!!


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> There must be some toxic fumes floating through MD right now affecting his thoughts.....:zip:
> 
> *Speaking of Sticky.....where the heck is he anyway?* :noidea:


Hanging out in the newly renamed Mutantville...:mg:


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

psargeant said:


> After each end the lowest shooter is "dropped" and sent to the pine...Its all after the fact, but it is fun to see how you stack up....
> 
> So if you had 12 shooters, the lowest shooter in the first end is sent to the pine which continues until there is only one shooter left who is then that week's champion...


Sounds like fun. I participated in a A.T. league last year but they used flights. I hate flights!


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

What exactly is all this "tuning" you guys do to your indoor setups? Here's what I do...

1. Tiller - even
2. Nock point 1/8" high
3. Experiment with poundage until I find ideal holding weight

What else is there??? 

Oh yeah...BTW...I'm in.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Did you really just ask this? :doh:
> 
> How about....NO
> 
> ...


I should have expect as much from you.The typical spottie big and bad in your own sandbox.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> Yep at least the first 3 weeks of November will be spent up a tree. Better off starting it the week after thanksgiving.


I think we should start early, not all of us hunt! And besides does everybody hunt everyday all day long!


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Juice...trying anything diff is tuning to most people.:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

treeman65 said:


> I should have expect as much from you.The typical spottie big and bad in your own sandbox.


Remember your supposed to shoot the rubber....not smoke, snort or eat it :doh:

You really think that people pounding an X the size of a nickle on a vegas face or shooting 50+ X can't shoot that ASA face? :chortle:

Do FITA people come over into the 3D forum and ask people to shoot their targets in their league? NO...so when "I" have already stated what we are shooting in the league "I" am starting and running...don't get pissy when I don't want to shoot something that I have no desire to shoot....most of us are practicing for major indoor shoots....and the last time I checked....LAS is shooting 3 spot faces...Iowa shoots 3 spot faces....Presley's shoots 3 and 5 spot faces...Vegas shoots 3 spot faces...and Indoor Nationals shoots the 5 spot face.....anyone see me post about the new ASA face in there :noidea: So let's do something that makes ZERO sense and run league were we are shooting a 3D replica face with totally different rules and a time/shot format. Yeah that makes a ton of sense :zip:

As for the not being able to play in another sandbox.....pretty sure that there are several of us over here that still shoot 3D or that were pretty decent at it....I know X Hunter was a pretty damn good 3D shooter...and I know I still shoot 3D from time to time and have placed well....in fact I did happen to shoot 3 3Ds this year....2nd and 2 3rds. You don't shoot 10 12s with Nano's from a bow shooting 265-270 because you can't play the game :wink:

So bottom line....either play the games that WE are playing....or start another league to shoot the face you want to shoot. That's the great thing about archery....there is more then one game in town. Pick yours and play it and don't whine like a 5 year old when someone doesn't want to play with you


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Remember your supposed to shoot the rubber....not smoke, snort or eat it :doh:
> 
> You really think that people pounding an X the size of a nickle on a vegas face or shooting 50+ X can't shoot that ASA face? :chortle:
> 
> ...


Tell him how you really feel Hornet...


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Remember your supposed to shoot the rubber....not smoke, snort or eat it :doh:
> 
> You really think that people pounding an X the size of a nickle on a vegas face or shooting 50+ X can't shoot that ASA face? :chortle:
> 
> ...


:chortle:


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

blondstar said:


> I think we should start early, not all of us hunt! And besides does everybody hunt everyday all day long!


At that time of the year-----YOU BET!! Might be able to squeeze in a spot round after dark


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> I should have expect as much from you.The typical spottie big and bad in your own sandbox.




Why the hell would we want to shoot something that promotes target panic??? 45sec's for 4 shots the last end is just plain STUPID!!!! And even you know that


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Somebody PM me when we are going to start this thing.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> There must be some toxic fumes floating through MD right now affecting his thoughts.....:zip:
> 
> Speaking of Sticky.....where the heck is he anyway? :noidea:


I have been trying to get him to admit to the fact he has a girlfriend......... he is holding out though. :noidea: :lol: Gluesniffer


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

I bet its an AT chic too. :thumb:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

psargeant said:


> Tell him how you really feel Hornet...


 so full of himself.:thumbs_do


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> so full of himself.:thumbs_do


Not really Treeman the new ASA format is really a bad idea Not good for form and techinque..... Even you can agree to that


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

treeman65 said:


> so full of himself.:thumbs_do


Good lord man....are you in here throwing a temper tantrum again :doh:

You keep scrolling down one forum to many....the 3D forum is the one above the field forum......:thumb:

Full of myself....YEP....but I am also smart enough to know that those of us that are trying to get ready for LAS and Vegas DON'T WANT TO SHOOT A PAPER 3D ROUND....is that hard to figure out???? :noidea:

Heck half of us don't even really want to shoot a 5 spot face....we would prefer to just shoot a 3 spot face....has nothing to do with anything but practicing for what the game is we play. Does Tiger go to the batting cage to get ready for the Masters? :zip:

Go start another league of you want to do that....and guess what....those that want to fling arrows at that face will play with you....it's really easy to figure out....just like during the summer when people that want to shoot 3D do so and those that want to shoot field do so.....do you go to a field shoot and whine because they don't want to put up some 3D targets there also?

On second thought....you might :zip:


----------



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

Darrin says he will slam you so hard you'll pick splinters from your butt for a month!!!!!!!!!!:darkbeer::zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well you tell Darrin his butt is gonna be raw from all the splinters he is gonna have to pick out.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well you tell Darrin his butt is gonna be raw from all the splinters he is gonna have to pick out.


:chortle:


----------



## love'n-archery (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm in, if it is ok with everyone !! Sounds like some fun to me !! :tongue:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

love'n-archery said:


> I'm in, if it is ok with everyone !! Sounds like some fun to me !! :tongue:




```

```
:eek2:....:set1_chores030::set1_chores030:

:chortle::chortle:


:tongue:


:welcomesign:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

love'n-archery said:


> I'm in, if it is ok with everyone !! Sounds like some fun to me !! :tongue:


You gonna get your other half off the golf course so he can get set down also? :wink:


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

1stRockinArcher said:


> I'll Join in when I can, no place to shoot indoors around here, so have to shoot outdoors when the weather permits, unless of course I shoot a tournament the weekend before !!!


I shoot in my garage at 9 yds.:thumbs_up

I will try and get a few scores sent in this year.:wink:


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well you tell Darrin his butt is gonna be raw from all the splinters he is gonna have to pick out.


Just because I rarely shoot does not mean I am still not a wee bit dangerous when it comes to this indoor stuff 

Now remember I am not hampered this year with substandard stuff.... I have the same stuff my Cumberland brothers have..... That means X's are a foregone conclusion.... Be careful Hornet the cape you tug may just belong to a superMAN!!!!!!!:wink::tongue::darkbeer:




Brown Hornet said:


> You gonna get your other half off the golf course so he can get set down also? :wink:


If he comes off the course I doubt you will be able to slam his tale down to gather splinters!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

DarrinM said:


> Just because I rarely shoot does not mean I am still not a wee bit dangerous when it comes to this indoor stuff
> 
> Now remember I am not hampered this year with substandard stuff.... I have the same stuff my Cumberland brothers have..... That means X's are a foregone conclusion.... Be careful Hornet the cape you tug may just belong to a superMAN!!!!!!!:wink::tongue::darkbeer:



I am pulling at your cape....not Jesse's  But I know you have it in you....I just want to see you shooting again.....and I know just like myself you are VERY happy with what your shooting now :wink:




DarrinM said:


> If he comes off the course I doubt you will be able to slam his tale down to gather splinters!!



Slam him like a $5 hooker.....BowGod can tell him all about that :zip:


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Lol!!*

Bowgod was $10.00, he aint cheap!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I gave him a 10 piece and got 5 back


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I gave him a 10 piece and got 5 back


You should have got $15 back.


----------



## love'n-archery (Mar 12, 2005)

I'll do my best to drag OBT's arse out of the golf cart to come play !!  He does what I want !!  

Just let us know when it starts !! We will take you all to the pine! So get your tweezers out to start pulling those splinters boys !!


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Remind me Hornet before you start the Vegas rounds, I'll be in on those. :thumbs_up


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I will remind you Marcus....my phone has been ringing lately with people saying we shoul just go straight to the Vegas face....I don't care one way or the other. It's up to you all 



As for OBT and is better half....nobody is worried about getting set by the Hilton King and Queen....does he even remember how to draw a bow?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I will remind you Marcus....my phone has been ringing lately with people saying we shoul just go straight to the Vegas face....I don't care one way or the other. It's up to you all 



As for OBT and is better half....nobody is worried about getting set by the Hilton King and Queen....does he even remember how to draw a bow?


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

I heard from a reliable source that OBT has been shooting his bow for a few weeks, and he is keeping with a 295-297 vegas game. (without xs)


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> I will remind you Marcus....my phone has been ringing lately with people saying we shoul just go straight to the Vegas face....I don't care one way or the other. It's up to you all
> 
> 
> 
> As for OBT and is better half....nobody is worried about getting set by the Hilton King and Queen....does he even remember how to draw a bow?


I'd LOVE to just shoot the Vegas face. Our local Vegas League starts tonight and it would be WAY easier to not have to find another day to shoot a 5-spot.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

damnyankee said:


> I heard from a reliable source that OBT has been shooting his bow for a few weeks, and he is keeping with a 295-297 vegas game. (without xs)


annnnddddd.........that is supossed to scare someone. Hell you can shoot that :wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> annnnddddd.........that is supossed to scare someone. Hell you can shoot that :wink:


:chortle:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> annnnddddd.........that is supossed to scare someone. Hell you can shoot that :wink:




```

```
meeee tooo !!...


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Got my 1st Vegas round in today not anything to write home about but good for starters though......

I will say this though It was enough where Bowtie would be picking splinters:tongue:


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Vegas rounds are okay by me. I want to practice on Vegas targets anyway, so what the heck.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> tomato... tomahhto....ukey:ukey:
> ...


At least he'll have company... haven't been able to get much shooting in... but .. picked up all my bows from CT... :becky: gonna have to start blindbaling again... :chortle:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Don't suppose I can shoot a one spot, huh.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Single spot.... :doh:

the score comes out the same so go ahead


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Single spot.... :doh:
> 
> the score comes out the same so go ahead


Sweetie.. its a brain thing.. trust me.. :chortle: there's some reason I can't hit a mutiple face target will... but I'm ok on a single spot... :noidea:\

Blonde roots may be to blame... :wink:

And thank you!!


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

Hornet
without reading the entire thread when did the masses decide this shindig was gonna start? Do you have to play every week? If I don't have to paly every week count me in. Work is just to wierd sometimes.

Marc


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

*When do we start*

I am in. All i have is my AM 32 until my Contender Elite gets here (about the 1st of Decukey
I am not going to change any thing until after hunting season though. That big green fiber ais awesome on deer, not so much on the 5 spot:wink:

John


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

McCann said:


> Hornet
> without reading the entire thread when did the masses decide this shindig was gonna start? Do you have to play every week? If I don't have to paly every week count me in. Work is just to wierd sometimes.
> 
> Marc


More then likely the first week of Nov.....scores will have to be in that Tues night....So start keeping track of your scores so you don't miss the first week 




sharkred7 said:


> I am in. All i have is my AM 32 until my Contender Elite gets here (about the 1st of Decukey
> I am not going to change any thing until after hunting season though. That big green fiber ais awesome on deer, not so much on the 5 spot:wink:
> 
> John


Your gonna hate it even more on the 3 spot.....which people are still asking me to start with. 

I can't see us on the 5 spot long....I am shooting the 3 spot myself already....

Nana is gonna be pissed :chortle:


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

So Hornet.... are we gonna take pictures like the 40yarders did?

Marc


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

McCann said:


> So Hornet.... are we gonna take pictures like the 40yarders did?
> 
> Marc


Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Are we starting with the NFAA face for sure? I have a couple of hours to kill tomorrow while my truck is getting fixed and its rigth by the archery shop.

I can get a score turned in yet this week, hunting all next week:teeth:

John


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> More then likely the first week of Nov.....scores will have to be in that Tues night....So start keeping track of your scores so you don't miss the first week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nod: :nyah: :

Oh just you wait Sweetie... just you wait... :lol:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> More then likely the first week of Nov.....scores will have to be in that Tues night....So start keeping track of your scores so you don't miss the first week
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The 1st 2 shoots of the year are on the 3 spot so why even bother with the 5 spot till after Vegas????


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

McCann said:


> So Hornet.... are we gonna take pictures like the 40yarders did?
> 
> Marc


No....you can if you want I guess. But you don't need to post them and if someone sends me a pic with their score there will be a penalty enforced on the first end that will guarantee them a spot on the pine in the 1st end :doh:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

:chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> Sounds like a good idea.


Sounding like a good idea and being a good idea are two totally different things


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Do I need to start a poll to see which target we are gonna shoot? I know all X Hunter is shooting is the 3 spot face....that's all I have shot in the past 2 years but about 3 times....and that's all VaVince has shot so far....the NC guys are probably shooting the 3 spot face as well?

So what say you? Poll no Poll....I don't care...and I can tell you that if I start a poll the 3 spot face will probably win out.....


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Do I need to start a poll to see which target we are gonna shoot? I know all X Hunter is shooting is the 3 spot face....that's all I have shot in the past 2 years but about 3 times....and that's all VaVince has shot so far....the NC guys are probably shooting the 3 spot face as well?
> 
> So what say you? Poll no Poll....I don't care...and I can tell you that if I start a poll the 3 spot face will probably win out.....


Run a poll. We're shooting both at Presley's in December though


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

When are you startin this rodeo BH??


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Do I need to start a poll to see which target we are gonna shoot? I know all X Hunter is shooting is the 3 spot face....that's all I have shot in the past 2 years but about 3 times....and that's all VaVince has shot so far....the NC guys are probably shooting the 3 spot face as well?
> 
> So what say you? Poll no Poll....I don't care...and I can tell you that if I start a poll the 3 spot face will probably win out.....




```

```
 doesn't matter to me.. either is fine. it's only for bragging rights against a 

cpl of other sawdust-junkies......

my OR is out of commish for awhile.. will be using compound initially .. 

p.s. i think i have 500 + of the 3 spot... don't have any 5 spot..:shade: hint-hint-hint... heheheeeeeee...


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

This may have been addressed, but I didn't read all 2,000 post, so are there class divisions or is this a free-4-all cage type match? 
Forgive me if this has been stated.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

mag41vance said:


> This may have been addressed, but I didn't read all 2,000 post, so are there class divisions or is this a free-4-all cage type match?
> Forgive me if this has been stated.


It's a run what ya brung shoot


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Are there classes and divisions....yes

Got skills and got no skills....

I don't believe in classes and divisions....:wink:

Everyone shoots against everyone....men and Nana . Freakcurvers, BHFS and FS all in the same group.....


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm in too.
I got some 5-spot faces and 3-spots of course.
We still shooting 5-spot for starters? And by when are we supposed to submit scores?

PS
Hornet, why don't you make a sticky thread about this in the gen pop?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Dado said:


> I'm in too.
> I got some 5-spot faces and 3-spots of course.
> We still shooting 5-spot for starters? And by when are we supposed to submit scores?
> 
> ...


All the answers are in the other thread....

Why no sticky because there doesn't need to be a sticky. If your not a field forum regular your gonna miss out....this wasn't meant to be broadcasted to the world. It was just a field forum thing. 

It's Hornet's Sitdown....Hornet does it the way Hornet wants to do it :wink:


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> All the answers are in the other thread....
> 
> Why no sticky because there doesn't need to be a sticky. If your not a field forum regular your gonna miss out....this wasn't meant to be broadcasted to the world. It was just a field forum thing.
> 
> It's Hornet's Sitdown....Hornet does it the way Hornet wants to do it :wink:


You can simply say - "I don't want you in".....


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

We're shooting 3 spots right??? Or a 5 spot?? :frusty:

Just tell me wheither to shoot blue & white, or colours... 
:frusty:

Just scored my first game of the season on a Vegas target... think I'm gonna be keeping that pine nice and toasty early on... :chortle:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll bring the goodies with me....


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Well we shooting the vegas 3 spotter every thursday nite at our local shop so i got my first score sent in all ready. Shot 2 rounds and sent in the best for me so far this season.:mg: AC


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Dado said:


> You can simply say - "I don't want you in".....


I don't not want you to shoot....I am just not running it in Gen Pop. 

We aren't going to someone elses range to shoot....we are shooting at my club :wink: guest are welcome but the lanes fill up quick :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Nana..... Shoot the one with pretty colors.....

You know like was discussed in the OTHER thread :wink:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Nana..... Shoot the one with pretty colors.....
> 
> You know like was discussed in the OTHER thread :wink:


You're the man Hornet... gonna get one more game shot and see what happens.. gott talk to the Man upstairs.. :wink:

We're shooting 10 ends right?? Of 3 Arrows..... Just wanna make sure... too much confusion ......


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Not confusing....10 ends on the COLOR face....12 on the BLUE :wink:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Not confusing....10 ends on the COLOR face....12 on the BLUE :wink:


Okey dokey Pokey.. got it... thanks Hornet... :thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You guys need to shoot some scores and get them in.......


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> You guys need to shoot some scores and get them in.......


When do we start, what do we send in and where?


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I shot a score, but it wasn't worth sending in. :zip:


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> You guys need to shoot some scores and get them in.......


you shoulda said something before I shoved a chefs knife into my bow hand. scores will come in a week or so!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Scores have to be to me by Tues night. 

Vegas round with LAS scoring....X is an 11....

Send it....

ScottBarrett - 31 32 32 30 33 33 31 etc 10 ends. 



Matty send your dag on score in....you won't go to the pine on the first end :wink: I shot my round today....it sucked....I think I am gonna be going back to X7s shortly  actually I have some 2412s to hold me over till I get some new 2314s :wink:


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Scores have to be to me by Tues night.
> 
> Vegas round with LAS scoring....X is an 11....
> 
> ...


BH,

Any limit on arrow size?

Mine will be in by Tuesday!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

No homemade arrows like the Hammer had....

Other then that if they sell em you can shoot em


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> You guys need to shoot some scores and get them in.......


I already did!!!!


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> I already did!!!!


Me 2.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well I am not talking to you two knuckle heads 

Brad go drink some more Sam 

AC tell Scott and Dee I need a score


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Thanks guys for the scores I got tonight. :wink:

All I have to say is that some of you are coming out "firing"....

Some people are on there ish already :zip:


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

My round has been sent.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I'll have a score in by Tuesday.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I'll have a score in by Tuesday.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> You guys need to shoot some scores and get them in.......


I did, but then you changed the target! Don't know if I can get to the range to shoot the purty target by tues.

John


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

might have to skip this week, Jay still has not finished his strings, B-stingers should be here today, have to put points in my arrows and a peep in my the bow. Should be done all this by the weekend.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

OK got a vegas round in today. Boy the hunting setup not gonna get 'r dun

Those little arrows and short A to A high poundage bows leave plenty of X's out there!

John


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

:tongue:


sharkred7 said:


> OK got a vegas round in today. Boy the hunting setup not gonna get 'r dun
> 
> Those little arrows and short A to A high poundage bows leave plenty of X's out there!
> 
> John


Dont worry some of these yahoos leave plenty of X's out there with Target rigs and logs!!!!:mg:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

X Hunter said:


> :tongue:
> 
> Dont worry some of these yahoos leave plenty of X's out there with Target rigs and logs!!!!:mg:


Hey!!! I resemble that remark!!!!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Spoon13 said:


> Hey!!! I resemble that remark!!!!


Well I wasnt gonna mention no names..... But any takers are welcome..... Damn wheres Prag when ya need him????:embara:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

blondstar said:


> might have to skip this week, Jay still has not finished his strings, B-stingers should be here today, have to put points in my arrows and a peep in my the bow. Should be done all this by the weekend.


Slacker's 



X Hunter said:


> :tongue:
> 
> Dont worry some of these yahoos leave plenty of X's out there with Target rigs and logs!!!!:mg:


I left half of them. ukey:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Don't feel bad....at least you turned in a score :zip:

Bunch of people skeeerreed to get splinters......No scores from ANYONE in MD....and only ONE from NC....

heck even got a score from Kangaroo Land and one from where ever the heck Dado is from:noidea:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

:heh::heh:

:mmph::mmph:

:sad::sad:


errrrrrr.....ahhhhhhh.... yeahhhhhh.....

can i _change _my vote to 5 spot...????



:shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

It won't matter....you'll still get splinters faster then most of us :doh:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

VA Vince said:


> I left half of them. ukey:


I think I'd kept that one to myself!!!!!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

south-paaw said:


> :heh::heh:
> 
> :mmph::mmph:
> 
> ...


Either way IMO you still spend 9+ ends on the pine!!!!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

now i can't get that darn song out of my head.... i'm just going to blame it 

on the beatles'........ heheheheeeeee....


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> Either way IMO you still spend 9+ ends on the pine!!!!




```

```

:wave3::wave3:


















at least 7, i'm banking on enough shooters to set the odds in my favor...:set1_thinking::set1_thinking:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...



I dont think there are enough bows in circulation for that to happen!!!:tongue::nyah:


How'd that new blade angle work out for ya????:set1_draught2:


----------



## Rain Man (Dec 13, 2007)

hey Hornet you even got me to get the rusty tuner out and shoot and it's hunting season.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rain Man said:


> hey Hornet you even got me to get the rusty tuner out and shoot and it's hunting season.


Yes you did.....


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> I dont think there are enough bows in circulation for that to happen!!!:tongue::nyah:
> 
> 
> How'd that new blade angle work out for ya????:set1_draught2:




```

```

there better be.... there *needs* to be !!

___________________________________

( i'll be getting a brite site p-tuner very soon !! )


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...




If I make it past the third end I'll consider myself VERY lucky. Can you have :darkbeer: ready for me when I get there??


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

So when do we find out the standings and who got sat?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Don't feel bad....at least you turned in a score :zip:
> 
> Bunch of people skeeerreed to get splinters......No scores from ANYONE in MD....and only ONE from NC....
> 
> heck even got a score from Kangaroo Land and one from where ever the heck Dado is from:noidea:


We're still flinging outside...sorry man...

I might turn one in next week...


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Spoon13 said:


> If I make it past the third end I'll consider myself VERY lucky. Can you have :darkbeer: ready for me when I get there??


I bet i am there before you so will have one ready for yas.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Scott.Barrett said:


> So when do we find out the standings and who got sat?


The shoot will start tonight around 7:30-8:00...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

archerycharlie said:


> I bet i am there before you so will have one ready for yas.


I appreciate that. And of it doesn't work that way, I'll do the same for you.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

ugg...the Phillies are on at 8PM.


----------



## Rain Man (Dec 13, 2007)

archerpap said:


> ugg...the Phillies are on at 8PM.


Don't you mean the YANKEES are on!


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

NO!!!!!! The PHILLIES are ON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

It's not the NFL, who cares! But it is the Yankees that are on.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

We care, and I'm tellin ya'll, the PHILLIES are on!!!!


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Though I wouldn't mind watching a rerun of the USC/Oregon game!!!!!!!!! But that ain't the NFL either.....


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Well the Wiz are playing the heat and the Caps are playin the Devils. Oh the Phillies are gonna win!  Game 7 folks....


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> If I make it past the third end I'll consider myself VERY lucky. Can you have :darkbeer: ready for me when I get there??




```

```



i'll buy... you fly !! have my mugg frosted will ya' please ? !

:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

VA Vince said:


> Well the Wiz are playing the heat and the Caps are playin the Devils. Oh the Phillies are gonna win!  Game 7 folks....


Vince, the Wiz......seriously


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Am I the only woman in this league again? Or is Lisa joining in when she's set up...


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

OK I just joined, hope I qualify.

Will I be the only Traditional Recurve Shooter here?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Nana your the only one this week. Lisa will be playing soon and probably a few others as well :wink:

Raider your the only one for sure....and will be the only one. If your going to shoot your recurve then from now on count the 10 ring as an 11 :wink:


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

First round I couldn't get a X to save my life, the one we scored, but the second time I changed my grip on my Hoyt Dorado to where my pointer & middle finger would feel the grip & it helped tremendusly, had to learn to shoot it some  since my Zona is just the right thickness to where my fingers just sit in the right place.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Glad your getting it figured out....but that stuff means zero to me :noidea:

and your not getting any breaks because your shooting a stick on the pine sitting :wink:


----------

